# Where are we going wrong??



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Our 10-week-old puppy Saffy has been quite a handful the last few days. As I’ve never owned a dog before I don’t know whether this is just normal puppy behavior or whether we’re doing something wrong. I’ve read several puppy training books and put into practice all the advice they suggest but nothing seems to work. I’m wondering where we’re going wrong! 

She is biting a lot, particularly when we play with her, but when we yelp, fold our arms and turn our heads to ignore her, she barks louder than ever and tries to bite us again! When she tries to jump up at us when we’re sitting on the sofa we try the same thing – ignoring her, folding our arms, turning our heads and not showing her any attention, she just gets more agitated, barks loads, jumps even more and tries to bite us. The ignoring seems to make her angry. 

We show her lots of fuss and attention when she’s quiet and calm but when she gets in these frenzies it seems that there’s nothing we can do. We take her toys away but then she just goes for us. She’s so lovely and adorable when she’s calm but when she gets like this we just don’t know what to do for the best. Is this just how puppies are or are we doing it all wrong?? Will she grow out of this?


----------



## geoff8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi we are new puppy owners too.Molly is now 21 weeks and she was like Saffy when we got her we found when she got to much that putting her somewhere safe but away from us worked she always came back very apologetic and if not she goes straight back into the sin bin.If she goes for your hands put them into a fist put them by your side and she will usually lick them also divert her by giving her a toy and getting her to bite this instead.Goodluck and remember your company is most precious to her .


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, sounds normal! They take a long time to catch on to the no biting stuff because it's what they do  (lots of threads if you search on here) and we found we had to vary our approaches whereas some people stick to one. Reading a book makes it all sound so easy doesn't it? Day one: toilet training, Day two: recall etc etc Well we're on month 20 and still working on lots of stuff  
But, as with all the training every family member needs to be consistent and I would say (as I'm sure you would) never a punishment/threatening type response, big fusses for the positive responses (licks and sniffs are good) maybe name them as 'kisses' or something to eventually develop into a command- also sometimes the squeal and turn away approach just excites them more. Always have a toy close by to swap for your limbs and lots more sleep than you think, a tired pup is a bitey one, full stop! We did little time outs in the hall as she has always found the living room very stimulating and unfortunately it's where we also want to chill - it's flipping hard work at times but keep going, there is light at the end of the toothy tunnel


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I doubt that you are going wrong - It is pretty normal and it is a shock to the system, especially if you have not had a dog before, just remain consistent, does she have a crate? I know a lot of people don't want it to be a negative 'time out' place but we had nowhere else to put Dudley when he was like this and it saved our sanity.
I felt just like you, I truly believed as I had done so much homework, watched all the tv programmes, read all the books, that I was going to have the most perfectly behaved puppy then dog because I was following all the experts advise - but nothing seemed to work for us either, distraction helped but didn't stop it completely. Sadly we did tell him off on occasion as the 'you have to show you are pack leader' was very much in fashion when we got Dudley, we ignored him quite often because of that advise too. We did give him cuddles when he was calm though, although not really sure how much he enjoyed that as he was never a snuggly pup. 
The hard to hear truth is that you will have quite a few weeks of this, some days much better than others, it gets SO much better when they start loosing puppy teeth but that will seem like an age to you I know (around 18-20 weeks old), think its about that stage that they start realising what you want, some people are lucky and their pups 'get it' a bit earlier.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like to think of it as a rite of passage some of us have to go through to get the fantastic dogs that come out the other side of this horrible phase. Your puppy is not being aggressive just exceptionally determined in its ways. Keep your humour, always be gentle and keep on explaining, "in this house we do not bite/nip/attack...." as you distract with something else to do. Teach fetch, give time outs, go for walks...one day it does REALLY sink in, you have to trust us, many of us have lived through that crockapoo stage that you are describing. They can be exceptionally bitey, far more than normal puppies, but it does stop!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always taken on adult rescues and helped out at puppy classes for years but even with that experience found my first pup (Chance) hard work - I found long soft tuggy toys saved both of our sanity as I could often redirect her biting onto that and as the others say they all go through it and with our time and patience come out the other end wonderful dogs.

I often think they make puppies so cute so we persevere with them as they can be blooming hard work!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Never, ever, ever laugh when they tug on your clothing or hand, always, all of you react the same way to biting. The other issue is....is she getting enough sleep. Time and time again people have found that the biting and annoying is worse because our pups get over tired and can't seem to contol themselves. It's the puppy equivalent of a tantrum. So make sure little Saffy gets a minimum of 18 hours sleep a day. They need it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a rough time of year to have a puppy - on lovely long summer days wandering around in the garden waiting for your pup to toilet is pleasurable and when they go for a doodle dash through the flower bed and under the bushes you laugh about it.
At this time of year the evenings start at 4:00pm, lots of people are fighting bugs and the weather is cold and wet. Plus there is all the Christmas build up to get stressed about.
You are not going wrong. It will get better - but it is not easy to live through and you do have to be consistent.
Dog proof your kitchen and put in a baby gate if you are not using a crate. Do not think that you are being mean if you put your pup in the kitchen, or in its crate. Routine helps and pups definitley need lots of down time when they can really relax (and grow growing is hard work!) Dot was a pretty mad puppy  her evening routine was ithe kitchen while we were eating, trip our for wee 7:00pm dinner (she had 4 meals a day) trip out in the pouring rain while she ate leaves, dug holes and hunted for daddy long legs and we both got wetter and wetter and wetter (last autumn was just horrendous rain for days and days and weeks and months), eventually she'd do what she needed to do. Then she'd come in and have a play time with us and the other dogs - lots and lots of toys on hand - she loved a ball - when she had a ball in her mouth she couldn't bite! At 8 she went out for a wee and then went in her crate. Once kids were in bed and other jobs done I'd scoop my sleepy pup out and have a gentle snuggly time generally just before 10, pop her out for a toilet and then pop her back to bed.
If your pup is particularly bad in the evening - you are probably keeping her up! It is tough because you want quality time with your pup when it is convenient for you, but that might not be the best time for pup.
Re reading your post - you say you put her toys away - why? If your pup is up I'd make sure you have plenty of toys to hand, soft tuggies, knotted socks, tennis ball... anything that saves your skin.
You could also try leaving a short trailing house lead on her (only while you are supervising her,, never when she is alone in case it gets caught on something), that way if she starts hunting children or getting too mad - you can control her, without actually having to grab her.
My best training noise is Uhuh - I still use it with mine now... they realise now that this is a behaviour I don't want and they quickly redirect.
Also have pots of puppy kibble in every room - go to your local camera shop and see if they have any old film canisters - they make fantastic small containers that can fit in your pocket and live on every window sill or shelf. If Saffy is having a mad moment shake the canister (it will make a little rattle) call her and ask for sit and treat her. You have distracted her and then rewarded her for coming and stopped the unwanted behaviour....
Training helps


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Admins that last post by Marzi should be pasted on to a new sticky in Training and Bonding about biting. More than a dozen really great tips for getting through the crockapoo stage, which seems to be one of the number one issues new owners face. Please consider it!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

As an alternative to a film canister we used a tic tac box for keeping kibble in


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone and especially Marzi for all your advice. I will take all this on board and see how we get on.

Marzi, we put her toys away and bring them out specifically to play with her as this is what we read in one of the books, that we should be the ones deciding when she gets to play. We do play with her regularly throughout the day. We put them away when she gets aggressive too, to signify that play is over. Again we read that in a book.

When I was at the vets the other day I mentioned the idea of redirecting her to chew toys when she starts biting and the vet said I should never do that as it's like she's getting a reward for biting. But so many people have told me to do this! I do feel a bit confused.

I've just been thinking - I always thought Saffy was getting loads of sleep but now I'm not so sure. She sleeps for ages during the day at various times, goes to bed about 10pm, wakes about 3am to go to the loo and cries for about half an hour, then wakes again about 7am. I don't think she's getting anywhere near 18 hours sleep. I'm really wondering whether this could be something to do with it. 

It helps to know that others have been through this and come out the other side!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You will find what works for you.
I'm just curious as to what an overstimulated hyper mad puppy is meant to do if you just put all the toys away? Much more sensible to just put the pup away on her own where she can collapse and sleep. If she is just left in your company with nothing to do she will make her own mischief (probably with her teeth on you).
I don't think offering a toy rather than your skin is rewarding the biting, it is just saying 'ok, you need to use your teeth - but not on me, thank you, bite this - good puppy!'
One dog trainer I went to suggested having a mat by your chair and offering the puppy a kong with a bit of something smeared in it, tie dog lead to the leg of your chair and then say 'settle' and ignore. If the pup is calm and quiet on the mat you can drop a treat onto the floor by them at regular intervals. Hopefully they'll eventually relax and go to sleep. You can then take your settle mat with you when going to the pub with your pup and hopefully they'll learn to settle quicker in new environments. Have to say I have not achieved 100% success with the settle mat, but I see the theory and think it is good.


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

I see what you mean. It's just so difficult when the books advise you to do these things but then they don't work! I guess every dog is different and when you find what works, stick to it. 

We've just tried some bitter apple spray and she's no longer quite so obsessed with my slippers thank goodness!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I did so much research and it can be disheartening when u follow the 'rules' but it doesn't seem to work! I have found since being on here, that everyone has great advice and suggestions and that people do different approaches and get the same results. I was stressing myself out trying to do the 'right' thing and don't teach Murphy wrong! I think maybe you should just try different things and just see works for you. There are many paths to the same place. Try some suggestions, if they work then keep it up, if not, try something else! 

Try to enjoy your pup while they are little, Murphy grew so quick and now I regret all the stressing I did! Your pup will get there eventually! Hope this helps and keep us updated! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We've got a toy basket, From early on Poppy has always had the ability to sort through it and get what toy she wants. If she's got an urge for a certain toy, she goes to the basket, gets it and obsesses over it. I personally think that this gives her a chance to channel some potential naughty behavior into something she actually wants. Personally I'd fill the room with toys - while she's gutting a toy rabbit, she's not killing my slippers.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should see the size of the toy baskets of some of the poos on this site. And if you look closely at interior photos you will see floors like minefields of toys all over. I think in general poos love their toys and the toys helped us distract from the puppy biting. The concept of you alone are in charge of their toys is from the old school dominance theory days I believe.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I do keep a particular toy out of his reach (a squeaky space hopper) and he only gets this as a special treat and when he really needs distracting! This makes it high value. But the rest of the time he has his 'normal' toys to play with. I think he finds it comforting when I leave him. He has a giraffe (raffy!) that he adores and carries it round when I leave him to go to work! 









I think try using the toy as a distraction, you arnt rewarding the biting, your teaching them what they can bite, and what they can't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> I do keep a particular toy out of his reach (a squeaky space hopper) and he only gets this as a special treat and when he really needs distracting! This makes it high value. But the rest of the time he has his 'normal' toys to play with. I think he finds it comforting when I leave him. He has a giraffe (raffy!) that he adores and carries it round when I leave him to go to work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he has fun with those sofa cushions. Gandhi would be pulling them off all over the place!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha he's chilled out so nothing as exuberant as that! although he loves to burrow behind them and hide his pizzle! Have to febreeze it all the time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Toy box? Isn't that what the floor is for? Seriously though, I had toys everywhere for as much as my convenience as theirs. And all different sorts as they seemed to be in the mood to chew harder things one minute and softer chews the next. 

As for the books, you don't always have to follow what they say. If I did I'd have rehomed one of my two as every trainer resource about littermates say don't do it. Obviously I did not listen. I also didn't listen to the lectures to train them separately, walk them separately, keep their crates in separate rooms, etc. because I just didn't have time. And it was just me. So I have different signals for sit, down, stay than the trainers because I have to find a way to holds treat in each hand. But if someone gives the command to sit - they sit. But they also sit if I say "what are you supposed to do?" And "excuse me?" 

These dogs are really smart. The key is consistency. Oh and being bitey and the crazy doodle dashes are a normal part of being a little puppy cockapoo. My suggestion would be to do some training. Get their mind focused on something else and something more stimulating than chewing on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has a toy box now but when he was small they were every where. He now goes to his toy box to get his fav toy out if he's a little bored or a stag/anco root if he needs to chew. He always knows where to find them. This is important for jasper as he likes to know exactly where things are. He's a little OCD like that  I agree with Lexi and Beemers mom, books are a great resource but every dog is different, it's about trying out what works. When you find something that works, go with it! All pups are different. But remember behind all their cuteness is a clever little mind that needs stimulation x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have two toy baskets, full to the brim of toys and old slippers 

My two both love to rummage through their baskets and will even drag the box out and tip it over, we haven't mastered the putting toys back in the baskets yet  that's mummy's game! Except that Nina does dump her stag bar back in when she is done - for safe keeping.

Like Jasper they like to have everything in one place and will rarely take toys too far, I tip the baskets out on the floor frequently and they play for hours.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie has 2 toy baskets, one upstairs and the other downstairs. Most of the time they are empty as the toys are scattered throughout the house.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We had to have a toy basket because we have never thrown any toys away just repaired them, so there are lots. He won't even leave toys outside. He panics if he's left one outside, he's so funny! Funny little things aren't they! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

